# Magic peeling glove



## katty (Jul 4, 2007)

have anyone heard or use this product ? MAGIC PEELING - natural skin care, peeling exfoliating scrub, replaces chemical peeling.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 4, 2007)

what a huge rip off- get this instead: the *Body Benefits Body Polishing Bath &amp; Shower Cloth* or the *Salux Nylon Japanese Beauty Skin Bath Wash Cloth*- they are like $3-6 bucks, lasts forever and works the same! i buy them in bulk whenever i see them because my friends all want one, and my mother steals them from me when she visits.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what a huge rip off- get this instead: the *Body Benefits Body Polishing Bath &amp; Shower Cloth* or the *Salux Nylon Japanese Beauty Skin Bath Wash Cloth*- they are like $3-6 bucks, lasts forever and works the same! i buy them in bulk whenever i see them because my friends all want one, and my mother steals them from me when she visits. Thanks!!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

Really, it looks like an exfoliating glove. Nothing magic about it. brewgrl gave a good rec for one or here's a couple more. hth The Body Shop: Hemp Body Mitt, hemp, body mitt, hemp mitt, scrub, body scrub, scrubs, exfoliant, bath mitts, washcloth, loofah, bath lily

The Body Shop: Skin Sponge, washcloth, pads, face cloth, skin, sponge, sponges, body sponge


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 5, 2007)

what is this stuff?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2007)

An exfoliating glove is a glove you wear when you wash your face.

The material is a bit coarse so it exfoliates your skin while you wash it.

My only concern is that bacteria can build up on them so they should be washed daily, like a wash cloth.

Because I have a lot of breakouts, I don't take the chance on excess bacteria so I exfoliate with soap and baking soda mixed together.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is this stuff? Well....I guess I could move this thread to the Bath, Body, Beauty in General forum because I believe she's asking about a body exfoliating glove/mitt. You use a body scrub with it in the shower and it exfoliates.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

wow that Hemp Body Mitt looks harsh?


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 5, 2007)

the polishing exfoliating cloths are very abrasive as well... i like them better than the hemp ones mainly because they are synthetic and do not break down like organic materials do in damp conditions. i also like the cloths better than gloves for one reason, *but its a major reason*- because you can get all areas of your back! i am not so flexible that i feel a though i am getting my entire back, and that's best part- like having your back scratched in the shower.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 5, 2007)

i bought one for .99 cent at Walgreens. lol I dont use it very often though.


----------



## katty (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks a lot for ur replies,i have a lot of acne brown marks all over my body due to skin infection , i am looking for any nice product that might remove these marks




.

my dermatologist had suggested triluma its nice but i wish i can use something that takes less time and removes these marks from my body.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't tried or seen this,,, but I don't think I would use it. I think I'd just stick with a nice exfoliator.


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

Better to use a normal soft wash cloth. If the glove is too harsh or abrasive, it would do more harm than good!


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

i use exfoliating gloves everyday and i haven't had problems of any kind. my skin is great. i wash them just like i wash my towels and washcloths.

i should mention that i don't use them on my face, though. just on my body. fyi


----------



## Maveri9720 (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I would stay away from it and just use a softer wash cloth with some anti-bacterial soap to try and clear the acne up. That might be too abrasive for you.


----------

